
PacketZoom Summer internship - jatinmistry13
https://packetzoom.com/blog/summer-at-packetzoom-part-2-of-2.html
======
chetanahuja
It was great working over the summer with you Jatin. You built stuff of real
value to the company even in your short stay here. Wish you all the best.

~~~
jatinmistry13
It was an amazing summer and I learnt a lot. Thanks for giving me the
opportunity to work with you guys !!

------
rgoswami
Sounds like you learnt a lot there. Great job!

~~~
jatinmistry13
Thanks Rahul. Yup I did learnt a lot. It was a really productive summer ! :)

------
Pawan281189
Great job!!

~~~
jatinmistry13
Thanks Pawan. It's been a long time. Hope you are doing good !!

------
Utsavjoshi321
Thumbs up

~~~
jatinmistry13
Thanks Utsav !! Congratulations to you as well. Hope you are doing good. :)

